
Parametric CAD modeling for open source scientific hardware: OpenSCAD / FreeCAD - sigmike
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0225795
======
rurban
I'm working on this dilemma right now in LibreDWG. The problem is not the
script to represent the parametric links and expressions, the problem is how
to translate the database entries from one system to another.

Both systems are using scripts only, which need an interpreter and are
therefore extremely system-specific islands.

Better standards come from SolveSpace and AutoDesk, and the industry formats
STEP and IGES. The problem with AutoDesk is that it's a closed and
undocumented format, representing the various links and expressions between
entities. The SolveSpace modeler is much smaller, much more powerful and much
easier to use.

Imho needed are converters from the most used tool, AutoCAD, to the other
tools, as mentioned, if CSG or B-Rep based, which carry better information
than just STEP/IGES.

